
City of Seattle passes tax for local businesses based on high-earner salaries - chin7an
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/seattle-passes-big-business-tax-top-earners-years-false-starts/
======
GhettoChild
They really do think that big businesses are not able to relocate 10 minutes
away to a place without this tax.

~~~
chin7an
Or a business can decide to stay in the city, but work out a way to offset the
costs, reducing annual raises or reducing bonuses etc. Hopefully this law does
bring in some much needed help for the homeless situation, but looking at
other Seattle city council projects, I'm not very positive on that happening.

~~~
itg
It’s more complex then that. If you reduce bonuses/raises, then talent will
start leaving your company if they can get better offers.

~~~
GhettoChild
They will just go to Microsoft that is located in Redmond that is not affected
by the tax.

